# mod_rewrite schleife



## ZodiacXP (16. August 2008)

Hallo,

die Schleife ist ungewollt aber taucht doch auf. Wie kriege ich sie raus?


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /seiten_name
RewriteRule !([^_]+)\?(.*) _content/index.php?c=$1&$2 [L,R=301]
```


aus: seiten-name.de/seiten_name/Startseite/Forum/Sonst-was
soll: seiten-name.de/seiten_name/_content/index.php?c=Startseite/Forum/Sonst-was

aus: seiten-name.de/seiten_name/Startseite/Forum/Sonstwas?x=1&y=2
soll: seiten-name.de/seiten_name/_content/index.php?c=Startseite/Forum/Sonstwas&x=1&y=2


----------



## Gumbo (16. August 2008)

Wenn du einen Ausdruck mittels ! invertierst, was bedeutet, dass dieser Ausdruck nicht zutreffen darf, dann gibt es auch keine Übereinstimmung, also auch keine Werte für $0…$9.
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule !^seiten_name/_content/index\.php$ /seiten_name/_content/index.php?c=%{REQUEST_URI} [R=301,QSA]
```


----------



## ZodiacXP (16. August 2008)

Ok. Mit REQUEST_URI stand die Regel heute morgen noch da. 
Nun soll aber alles, ohne request_uri, so gemacht werden wie vorhin beschrieben:

aus: seiten-name.de/seiten_name/Startseite/Sonst-was
soll: seiten-name.de/seiten_name/_content/index.php?c=Startseite/Forum/Sonst-was

aus: seiten-name.de/seiten_name/Startseite/Sonst-was?x=1&y=2
soll: seiten-name.de/seiten_name/_content/index.php?c=Startseite/Forum/Sonst-was&x=1&y=2

btw: Meine Idee war das nich aber ich darf es Umsetzen. Juhu...


----------

